# Wixom Michigan



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

We are looking to hire a full time experienced irrigation tech.

We are also looking to hire experienced landscape laborers/foremen/supervisors. 

Please pm me for inquiries and further details on these positions, or call our office at (248) 685-0123.


----------

